

Ask HN: How do YOU define maintainable CSS? - stevenklein

I'm writing a blog post about making CSS more maintainable for large websites and I'd love to hear what others think about the subject.
======
Hondo
Jonathan Snook wrote a bunch of great stuff about this topic over at
<http://smacss.com/>.

Also, take a look at Object Oriented CSS =>
<https://github.com/stubbornella/oocss/wiki>

